# Question!



## Deku (Aug 24, 2008)

Well i uhh well i have a crafts class(highschool) so i can basically do whatever the heck i want for my fishtanks and vivarium and i wanted to make a cave for my toadies (americans) and umm i was thinking of making it like this demonic kind of thing or something or maybe use like brown paint and stuff and like get some vines and stuff that like to grow around the cave....but i wanted to like fix it up and stuff you know and make something like a pot (the green tube thing used in mario games) and put a plant in there (with a hole underneath so its just like a spout)


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i am sorry but i am 100% confused about this post.






what is the question again?


----------



## Deku (Aug 24, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> i am sorry but i am 100% confused about this post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well for terrariums i want to make a toad cave for my toadies....from clay(like pot clay) and you know make it into something awesome but idk what brand of clay(not childrens clay of course) that i could make a ceramic and wont harm the toads also what paint is petfriendly?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

you could buy a clay pot from a garden center,
or a plastic one,i think they are in different colours,
you could use aquarium silicone to attach plastic plants to it.
i don't think there is paint safe enough to use.
some people stick gravel or coloured glass stones to pots,
and it looks great.


----------



## Deku (Aug 24, 2008)

willow said:


> you could buy a clay pot from a garden center,
> or a plastic one,i think they are in different colours,
> you could use aquarium silicone to attach plastic plants to it.
> i don't think there is paint safe enough to use.
> ...


 its not for a fishtank its more for a terrarium >< i wanted to make this whole design 
os.i was thinking i can maybe use chia seeds as well (for the top) and make em grow before putting em in the terrarium :3 and make it look like the head of aikobon or something (as in a japanese anime with a radish in it xD)


----------

